# datenvolumen messen



## lebkuchen (31. Oktober 2003)

hallo, kennt jemand ein programm mit dem man das datenvolum eines pc messen kann der an einem router angeschlossen ist?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Tim C. (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ein Programm, dass du lokal bei dir installierst (auf einem Windows System) und dass dir deinen Traffic protokolliert ?

DU Meter


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

Bitte bei solchen Fragen das Betriebssystem mit angeben. 
Denn meine Glaskugel ist gerade in der Werkstatt


----------

